# Self assessment tax return.



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've been doing my self assessment tax return by the 'paper' & 'posting' method for quite a few years now and the deadline for this year is the end of the month (used to be end of Sept as many of you will know). However the 'on-line' deadline is not until January so how do the tax office know which one you're planning to do?

What I mean is if I decide to do the online one and it's after 31st Oct I'd get a fixed fine wouldn't I? Do I have to register or something before the end of this month to tell them that I'm doing an online return this time so they know to give me the extra 3 months and not issue a fixed penalty?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I thought they just assumed everyone did it online nowadays? I've not even had a request to do it on paper!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Your right, you have to register online...im guessing before the end of this month :thumb:

Simon


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

They won't issue any penalties until after January :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I just give it to my accountant!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks fellas :thumb:


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

....they wont accept any 'paper' returns after the end of the month ....


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

If anyone needs anyhelp registering or anything advice im an accountant just pm me 

mat

Just want to mention the online system is not easy and im an accountant ! bloody Gordon Brown !


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

You need to register and file online until January 31st, you need to register and it takes a week to get your pin number from when you register so for instance you registered on the 20th and you got your pin on the 25-27th you still have enought time to file online post permiting


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Hijack:

Can anyone clarfy this for me?

Do you have to compleat a self assessment

A Only if asked by the tax man

or

B If you think you should do

or

C If your a hight rate tax payer


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

You need to fill out a tax return if you are the following:-

If they send you one

If yourself employed or a director of your own company 

If you rental income or substantial investment income 

If you’re a higher rate tax payer


----------



## DaveDunn (Aug 22, 2007)

I was at a workshop last night for tax and they told me that no penalties are issued until after the end of January. Think someone said that in the thread earlier aswell


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

DaveDunn said:


> I was at a workshop last night for tax and they told me that no penalties are issued until after the end of January. Think someone said that in the thread earlier aswell


Thats correct, we in the accountant world have also heard that if the tax is paid in ful before 31st january they will still except paper returns, but this is a loophole/rumour and we are told it is going to be closed soon.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

ardandy said:


> I just give it to my accountant!


Same 

I HATE number crunching!


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

I have got to fill in my one tomorrow


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

gona drop mine off at an accountants this week i think, if i do it, ill get a huuuuuge bill :lol:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I completed mine a couple of weeks ago online.

I was having a 'mare with it as it has changed again this year - I got it sorted in the end and Mr Darling paid me £500 he owed me so pleased with the end result but it is an absolute chore.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I got a letter from the tax office, the same tax office that each year gets a return from me saying I'm a "Director" and they told me in the letter I no longer have to complete a tax return because only the following need to...........Directors were on the list ... doh! So I had to write to them to persuade them I still should!

I use the online system, it is wicked. The only downside is that I have relatively simple tax affairs and still find it baffling sometimes. Must be at least 10% inaccuracy in there somewhere, imagine how much that costs!


----------



## HairyG (Jun 13, 2008)

I've used the online system for as long as it has been available and don't find it too hard to use.

When I first retired my pension was taxed at the higher rate because the tax office thought I was still working

Did the online return and got a £5000 rebate inside a week

Maybe it helps that I was an accountant working in IT.


----------

